# New driver, but my ratings are poor. Please help.



## tom97531 (Dec 5, 2017)

I just started driving with Lyft less than 2 weeks ago. I've given 20 or so rides so far. I had a 5 star rating after my first dozen or so passengers. Now I'm at 4.36. I have no idea why. I was kind, clean, on time, no real mistakes, etc. All my passengers seemed happy with the service when they left the car. Has anyone else had this problem? I don't know what to do.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

tom97531 said:


> I don't know what to do.


Switch to Uber.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

tom97531 said:


> I just started driving with Lyft less than 2 weeks ago. I've given 20 or so rides so far. I had a 5 star rating after my first dozen or so passengers. Now I'm at 4.36. I have no idea why. I was kind, clean, on time, no real mistakes, etc. All my passengers seemed happy with the service when they left the car. Has anyone else had this problem? I don't know what to do.


Quit !
What are you driving ?



Cableguynoe said:


> Switch to Uber.


His passengers are telling him to quit.


----------



## tom97531 (Dec 5, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Quit !
> What are you driving ?


A 2016 Chevy Volt.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

tom97531 said:


> A 2016 Chevy Volt.


Nice CAR


----------



## JoeK333 (Nov 29, 2016)

Volt is a no-go on uber. You have to have at least 5 seatbelts in your car, which includes the driver...


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I'm going to give it to you straight. Some might disagree or see this as discrimination etc but this is the straight answer for keeping good ratings.

- Drive during the day. Best early morning.
- Avoid college students
- Try to drive mostly for people who are your own ethnicity. (sadly some down rate you for being the "wrong" color, this might actually be the #1 reason for down rating but Uber/Lyft will never admit this!)
- If you screw-up before the pickup or they call irrate then cancel the ride before picking them up. (If you do the trip the odds of 1* are much higher)
- Be slow to start the trip, see reason above. If they are bad passengers you can cancel and avoid getting a rating as long as you did not start the trip.
- Avoid having an overpowering air freshener or cologne.
- Know the area you are driving. Stick with your best known area at first.
- Check every hour or two on the back and see that it is clean. After every trip at least glance back there and look for anything obvious.
- Ask the passenger if they have a preferred route or "if they just want to go the way Lyft recommends".
- Forget about ratings. It can make you nervous. Just do the best you can. Good luck!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> I'm going to give it to you straight. Some might disagree or see this as discrimination etc but this is the straight answer for keeping good ratings.
> 
> - Drive during the day. Best early morning.
> - Avoid college students
> ...


Whoa whoa whoa.

You give a huge list of how to get good ratings and end it with "forget about ratings"????

Hahahahaha


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Whoa whoa whoa.
> 
> You give a huge list of how to get good ratings and end it with "forget about ratings"????
> 
> Hahahahaha


Yes lol, right! Basically just do those things and quit worrying about it. It's hard I know but if you can do it you'll be much happier. Constantly worrying about the ratings makes one nervous and that can ironically result in bad ratings and a bad mood.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

The ranking is your average over 500 rides so it can easily be swayed down by one or two bad ratings early on. Just drive carefully.


----------



## tom97531 (Dec 5, 2017)

JoeK333 said:


> Volt is a no-go on uber. You have to have at least 5 seatbelts in your car, which includes the driver...


2016 has 5 seatbelts.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

touberornottouber said:


> I'm going to give it to you straight. Some might disagree or see this as discrimination etc but this is the straight answer for keeping good ratings.
> 
> - Drive during the day. Best early morning.
> - Avoid college students
> ...


Or
Just be happy to see Everyone.
Treat everyone equal.
They are all paying customers.
Feel and believe all are equal.

I dont get bad ratings from other races or ethnicities.
I see a woman in a Burka i am curious about her.
I like people from India for some reason.
I get tips from Chineese that dont speak English.
The Australians make me want to go party with them.
But
If you have any prejudgements of others, they will sense it.

Avoid college students


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

tom97531 said:


> I just started driving with Lyft less than 2 weeks ago. I've given 20 or so rides so far. I had a 5 star rating after my first dozen or so passengers. Now I'm at 4.36. I have no idea why. I was kind, clean, on time, no real mistakes, etc. All my passengers seemed happy with the service when they left the car. Has anyone else had this problem? I don't know what to do.


The answer is obvious. Bathe more often and keep the car clean. The first dozen rides went well.....then the stink and mess started. In all seriousness, don't worry about it. Very early in the game for you.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ribak said:


> The answer is obvious. Bathe more often and keep the car clean. The first dozen rides went well.....then the stink and mess started. In all seriousness, don't worry about it. Very early in the game for you.


For the first 5 months
I told EVERYONE it was my first day !
Do you realize how many were my 3rd rides Ever out of 40 rides a day ?


----------



## Tjphilly2 (Feb 2, 2017)

There is, to my reckoning, a small but very aggressive contingent of Lyft passengers who are very mean spirited, miserable people. There is nothing new about that, but the problem is that with Lyft, if you are unlucky enough to have several of them in your car over a short period of time, they can and will drown your rating - for nothing and sometimes for next to nothing.

Who are these people? Can you spot them?

I think sometimes you can. 

They are overwhelmingly female (sorry ladies, just my observation and experience) - male customers rarely give you a bad rating (of course it does happen, just not as often). If they are vastly different from you based on race, sexual orientation, gender, and so forth, or if they just *think* you are, you could be in for trouble - no matter what you do or say, how you drive, or anything else. 

Deep down, they want someone else - they want another woman, another (perceived or actual) liberal, they want someone younger, thinner, or a vegetarian. If you pick them up on Lyft and they see a Uber sticker on your car, that also can be a problem - liberal females often associate Uber with "Trump" and if you are white and middle aged, then you must be Trump supporter - even if you're not.

There isn't much you can do about it other than make up an excuse not to take them and not open the trip.

I've called Lyft customer support and told them that they should base you rating on the last 250 trips instead of 100 to control for these types.

So far, the sound of crickets has been deafening. I am in the process of getting out of rideshare because of this sort of BS.

It seems that too often, these days the "politics of division" holds sway with this small minority, and it is they who have a disproportionate sway over Lyft's crazy, and faulty rating system.. I really dislike it.

Others may think differently.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Or
> Just be happy to see Everyone.
> Treat everyone equal.
> They are all paying customers.
> ...


I don't really have any prejudgments but the truth is I notice, on average, people of different ethnicities tend to rate me lower. If I worked a certain area of town for a month straight on Lyft there is a good chance I'd be deactivated by Lyft for the low rating. Especially with the ones who 4* you every day. This person is close to losing their livelihood so I gave them REAL advice that I felt would help them -- minus all the politics and feel good platitudes. The advice I gave is the best I have after my one year of experience doing this.

I like getting people of different cultures too. And sometimes my best tips are from people of different ethnicities or socioeconomic status than my own.


----------



## tom97531 (Dec 5, 2017)

Thank you everyone for your input.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Or
> Just be happy to see Everyone.
> Treat everyone equal.
> They are all paying customers.
> ...


College students are a disaster, higher chance of puking, lower chance of tip, higher chance of bad rating..

Not worth it,

I'm glad the college kids all do uber now and don't take cabs... (they are also the highest demographic of mine for running out on a cab fare)

You can't treat everyone equally.

My greetings alone vary from "Yo, sup man" ... With one demographic to "good morning sir" with another.

You also have to understand that if you think they are upset BEFORE you find them, cancel and run.

If someone is already mad at you before they get in the car, run and cancel.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Lyft passenger rate poorly. Why? No idea. I think it is nationwide. Sadly lately LYFT has been subsiding rides all over the country so I've been getting more LYFT requests than UBER. Mostly from crappy areas. I also believe that LYFT makes the rating screen easy to see and access on drop off which allows more people to rate 4 thinking it's good.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Go to a Dollar Store, and get a Santa hat and a couple boxes of cheap red and white J-Canes. Wear the hat and offer a cane to your paxes and ask them what they want for Christmas. Answer if they are nice, then tip and rate well, then you will see what you can do.

It works for me.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Wouldn't work for me as a pax...lol.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> Wouldn't work for me as a pax...lol.


I got sixty bucks in tips already this week. However, I one stared a couple snot nosed Millennials, then got retaliated against.


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Or
> Just be happy to see Everyone.
> Treat everyone equal.
> They are all paying customers.
> ...


I have excellent ratings after 2.5 yrs driving. I don't have a problem with people rating me poor because of my race and or ethnicity. FYI Indian people who sit in the front seat do not rate it is against their Faith..just an observation.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> I got sixty bucks in tips already this week. However, I one stared a couple snot nosed Millennials, then got retaliated against.


Its a wonder they didnt report you as intoxicated and deactivate you



FormerTaxiDriver said:


> Go to a Dollar Store, and get a Santa hat and a couple boxes of cheap red and white J-Canes. Wear the hat and offer a cane to your paxes and ask them what they want for Christmas. Answer if they are nice, then tip and rate well, then you will see what you can do.
> 
> It works for me.


Just like uber
Lies


----------



## Cndragon (Dec 8, 2016)

Ubernomics said:


> I have excellent ratings after 2.5 yrs driving. I don't have a problem with people rating me poor because of my race and or ethnicity. FYI Indian people who sit in the front seat do not rate it is against their Faith..just an observation.


Huh? Not sure about that.. had a guy a couple weeks ago, he was super impressed I pulled up into his apt complex right in front of his building..he said most of them stop at the end of the street and dont know where to go next. Then (thanks to Waze) by-passed all the morning traffic to get him to the airport, he thought I was an angel...kept telling me how amazing I am. My 5-start counter went up and he left me a pretty nice tip. Super cool guy too.



FormerTaxiDriver said:


> Go to a Dollar Store, and get a Santa hat and a couple boxes of cheap red and white J-Canes. Wear the hat and offer a cane to your paxes and ask them what they want for Christmas. Answer if they are nice, then tip and rate well, then you will see what you can do.
> 
> It works for me.


Last year was my first year / Christmas and I thought it would be fun to hand out candy canes...I also got a little light up tree for my car but it has green glitter on it and it made me mad so I didnt use it lol but I digress. I kept the candy canes hidden away, and only gave it out after the ride to nice pax, annoying ones got nothing. A few times they were so delighted by this little thing they would give me a tip for it if they had the cash to. Now that there is tipping in app, Im hoping it will really pay off this year.



tom97531 said:


> I just started driving with Lyft less than 2 weeks ago. I've given 20 or so rides so far. I had a 5 star rating after my first dozen or so passengers. Now I'm at 4.36. I have no idea why. I was kind, clean, on time, no real mistakes, etc. All my passengers seemed happy with the service when they left the car. Has anyone else had this problem? I don't know what to do.


Don't stress too hard... my ratings fluctuated wildly for the first 300 or so rides...you have so few ratings that each and every one makes a big impact. Agree with the advice to keep your car scent free, that includes your body. And I dont mean just bad odors..any scent, cologne, perfumes, strong smelling deodorant...goodness knows as a driver, when someone gets in the car smelling strong I want to die. So dont do that to your pax.

I say hello and ask them how their day is..depending on how the answer I'll keep taking to them..super friendly pax tend to tip..but if they are curt, I shut up, leave them alone and drive. I keep the car tidy, and do a spot check when someone leaves the car. Something else Ive learned is, even if I make a mistake while driving, say nothing, just let the gps reroute and keep it moving. The moment they feel like I made a mistake or dont know where Im going, they get annoyed, but if I act like I meant to do that, they trust me more and either way reflects in my ratings.

I like talkative people cause I can distract them with my stupid sense of humour...when people are in a good mood, they dont notice stuff as much and think youre awesome...I get, youre the best Uber Ive ever had! many a time, even when I got off on the wrong freeway exit, or missed a turn and had to circle back around in downtown 1 way road hell..I just keep them distracted and hope they dont notice and/or dont care.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

tom97531 said:


> I just started driving with Lyft less than 2 weeks ago. I've given 20 or so rides so far. I had a 5 star rating after my first dozen or so passengers. Now I'm at 4.36. I have no idea why. I was kind, clean, on time, no real mistakes, etc. All my passengers seemed happy with the service when they left the car. Has anyone else had this problem? I don't know what to do.


You probably just had one crappy millenial that have you a 1 star. It doesn't take that much after 20 rides to drop your rating like that. Check your weekly feedback summary in your emails.


----------



## UberIsverycaring (Dec 5, 2017)

Saltyoldman said:


> You probably just had one crappy millenial that have you a 1 star. It doesn't take that much after 20 rides to drop your rating like that. Check your weekly feedback summary in your emails.


Probably a very "salty" millennial.


----------



## 4.9 forever (May 31, 2017)

One thing I have noticed, and am very surprised it hasn't come up yet. Do not take line rides. Line and pool kill your rating fast. When you are new and nervous, you make little mistakes. This is multiplied by the number of pickups. If you make a mistake with 3 people who are rating you, that is 3 bad ratings not just one. After you have more confidence you can make the line or not decision based on your personal profit goals.


----------



## Cndragon (Dec 8, 2016)

4.9 forever said:


> When you are new and nervous, you make little mistakes. This is multiplied by the number of pickups. If you make a mistake with 3 people who are rating you, that is 3 bad ratings not just one.


Ooh man this happened to me when I was new. 3 different riders, I made a wrong turn then while gps was recalculating it just went black. Nothing would bring waze back to life. I panicked and was too new to realize I could just open uber and use that nav.

I ended up having everyone just give me directions once we figured out who should be dropped off next. My perfect 5.0 rating was gone with the wind... total nosedive. They all must've given me a 1*. I was so anxious and upset I logged out and went home feeling so so defeated.

I got over it though and so did my rating. Ill never see 5.0 again but what I have is plenty good enough. Everything evens out in time.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

UberIsverycaring said:


> Probably a very "salty" millennial.


I would have to classify millennial as 'Eggie' Or 'Hard boiled'


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

tom97531 said:


> I just started driving with Lyft less than 2 weeks ago. I've given 20 or so rides so far. I had a 5 star rating after my first dozen or so passengers. Now I'm at 4.36. I have no idea why. I was kind, clean, on time, no real mistakes, etc. All my passengers seemed happy with the service when they left the car. Has anyone else had this problem? I don't know what to do.


I have no idea how and what 5 stars stand for. I only noticed when Lyft sent an email warning the rating is hovering around 4.5 and still have no idea they are going to use that against me. Before I could get any real feeling about what Lyft is all about, they sent me a deactivation notice after their holistic evaluation. I'm still at lost what have I done wrong to be deactivated.


----------



## UberIsverycaring (Dec 5, 2017)

Saltyoldman said:


> I would have to classify millennial as 'Eggie' Or 'Hard boiled'


Or poached!


----------



## Cndragon (Dec 8, 2016)

ntcindetroit said:


> I have no idea how and what 5 stars stand for. I only noticed when Lyft sent an email warning the rating is hovering around 4.5 and still have no idea they are going to use that against me. Before I could get any real feeling about what Lyft is all about, they sent me a deactivation notice after their holistic evaluation. I'm still at lost what have I done wrong to be deactivated.


You know how after every ride you are presented with a star rating for your passengers? They also get one for you. The star ratings work the same as well... you have heard of the concept of ratings right? That's what it is. Except that getting or giving a 4 or less is a bad thing.

Something is going on with your rides that your passengers are rating you low to the point you'd get a deactivation warning.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

We don't think there was an agreement btwn Rider(s) and Driver(s) to subject themselves to a rating by a crowd of unqualified and/or irrational raters. Is there any assurance there will be no unintended outcome from the misinterpretation or wrongful usage of a [Garbage In Garbage Out] rating scheme, regardless whether it's 5 stars or not.


----------



## Big Wig !!! (Sep 16, 2016)

tom97531 said:


> I just started driving with Lyft less than 2 weeks ago. I've given 20 or so rides so far. I had a 5 star rating after my first dozen or so passengers. Now I'm at 4.36. I have no idea why. I was kind, clean, on time, no real mistakes, etc. All my passengers seemed happy with the service when they left the car. Has anyone else had this problem? I don't know what to do.


Lyft/Uber PAX are all Back stabbers.


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

You may have to resort to groveling and ask everyone to shoot you 5* and say "it will really help me as a new driver" it has worked for some.


----------



## MercDuke (Nov 18, 2017)

Yes to a lot of the posts. I had a guy give me 1 star today because I made him ride in back. He reported me as "UNPROFESSIONAL!" And, he was a dick. That's it, a drunk, stupid petty PAXHOLE. PERIOD. I have like 150 trips, driving a newer Mercedes Benz, a 4.93 rating, and I made him ride in back because I had a sweater and a couple of bottles of water on the front seat. I could have let him sit in front, but I didn't. And he gave me 1 star, ok.... Now I know, next time I will just cancel on his ass!


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> For the first 5 months
> I told EVERYONE it was my first day !
> Do you realize how many were my 3rd rides Ever out of 40 rides a day ?


40 rides in a day???? How long did you drive 23 hours? Doubtful.



Cndragon said:


> Huh? Not sure about that.. had a guy a couple weeks ago, he was super impressed I pulled up into his apt complex right in front of his building..he said most of them stop at the end of the street and dont know where to go next. Then (thanks to Waze) by-passed all the morning traffic to get him to the airport, he thought I was an angel...kept telling me how amazing I am. My 5-start counter went up and he left me a pretty nice tip. Super cool guy too.
> 
> Last year was my first year / Christmas and I thought it would be fun to hand out candy canes...I also got a little light up tree for my car but it has green glitter on it and it made me mad so I didnt use it lol but I digress. I kept the candy canes hidden away, and only gave it out after the ride to nice pax, annoying ones got nothing. A few times they were so delighted by this little thing they would give me a tip for it if they had the cash to. Now that there is tipping in app, Im hoping it will really pay off this year.
> 
> ...


What? You gave candy canes to the nice passengers but NOTHING to the a$$ hats? This year, I hope you will include some lumps of coal so the snowflakes don't feel left out.


----------



## Cndragon (Dec 8, 2016)

freeFromUber said:


> What? You gave candy canes to the nice passengers but NOTHING to the a$$ hats? This year, I hope you will include some lumps of coal so the snowflakes don't feel left out.


They aren't worth the effort to find/buy and carry coal. As it is, I probably ate more candy canes than I gave out.

I try my best, but sometimes I can be such a Grinch lol


----------



## GT500KR (Jan 30, 2017)

UberIsverycaring said:


> Or poached!


Scrambled, weed is legal here.



ntcindetroit said:


> We don't think there was an agreement btwn Rider(s) and Driver(s) to subject themselves to a rating by a crowd of unqualified and/or irrational raters. Is there any assurance there will be no unintended outcome from the misinterpretation or wrongful usage of a [Garbage In Garbage Out] rating scheme, regardless whether it's 5 stars or not.


A percentage of drivers are, fairly/unfairly deactivated, these forums outline strategy's to avoid that outcome.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> For the first 5 months
> I told EVERYONE it was my first day !
> Do you realize how many were my 3rd rides Ever out of 40 rides a day ?


You know your rider can see your profile and the number of rides you've done and the months/years since you signed up right?


----------



## Cndragon (Dec 8, 2016)

Bubsie said:


> You know your rider can see your profile and the number of rides you've done and the months/years since you signed up right?


Irony is... he was new! How was he to know! Lol I don't think many of them even notice that though. I get asked how long I've been doing this in most of my rides.

With the way they keep trying to jump into wrong cars, pretty sure many don't look at the app at all moreless looking at driver info.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

tom97531 said:


> I just started driving with Lyft less than 2 weeks ago. I've given 20 or so rides so far. I had a 5 star rating after my first dozen or so passengers. Now I'm at 4.36. I have no idea why. I was kind, clean, on time, no real mistakes, etc. All my passengers seemed happy with the service when they left the car. Has anyone else had this problem? I don't know what to do.


When will you folks read a few posts about ratings before posting random BS here? Ratings mean NOTHING especially early on. If you have had 20-30 rides and 1 person gives you a 1 star it will cripple your rating. Uber and Lyft know this and will do nothing to you (you might get an e-mail but you can ignore it).
If you get to 500 rides and your rating still sucks then you need to find another job. If you get to 500 rides and your ratings are in the 4.5-4.8 range then you are a really, really good driver.


----------



## Dude.Sweet. (Nov 15, 2016)

Don't worry about ratings. When it was 500 count rating system i was a 4.92 around there, then they switched it to 100 and I fluctuated all the way down to 4.72 then back up, currently at 4.97. Next person who gives me a 4 will knock it down, but it really doesn't matter. Maybe if you go below 4.5 after 100 trips you might be doing something wrong.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Dude.Sweet. said:


> Don't worry about ratings. When it was 500 count rating system i was a 4.92 around there, then they switched it to 100 and I fluctuated all the way down to 4.72 then back up, currently at 4.97. Next person who gives me a 4 will knock it down, but it really doesn't matter. Maybe if you go below 4.5 after 100 trips you might be doing something wrong.


I was new in this system, and I caught this in Black and White.

"Uber:Your entire account has been rejected. It has nothing to do with the inspection.
Driver:What do you mean by entire account has been rejected? I have completed more than 500 rides/trips? Am I going to get paid for that many hours of work?

Uber Claire:You will be paid out for everything you have earned. You just are not able to drive on the Uber platform anymore.
Your account was rejected for low rating even after multiple warnings through the app and email. You were denying too many incoming trip requests, and Uber has decided to end your partnership.
Driver:Is that mean no more UberX or UberEverything?

Uber Claire:This means your entire Uber account has been rejected, you can no longer drive for Uber.
If you try to apply again, any duplicate accounts will be rejected as well.
Driver:We're considering to move up to cars offered to get away from UberX, Do we have the opportunity to test otherUber offerings that may have different users/riders compositions.


----------



## Big Wig !!! (Sep 16, 2016)

Tjphilly2 said:


> There is, to my reckoning, a small but very aggressive contingent of Lyft passengers who are very mean spirited, miserable people. There is nothing new about that, but the problem is that with Lyft, if you are unlucky enough to have several of them in your car over a short period of time, they can and will drown your rating - for nothing and sometimes for next to nothing.
> 
> Who are these people? Can you spot them?
> 
> ...


LOL, I made that comment about women giving lower rating to a woman and she complained about it to Lyft.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

"Your account was rejected for low rating even after multiple warnings through the app and email. You were denying too many incoming trip requests, and Uber has decided to end your partnership.

Was the account rejected for low ratings? Acceptance rate shouldn't be a factor post class action settlement.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Bubsie said:


> "Your account was rejected for low rating even after multiple warnings through the app and email. You were denying too many incoming trip requests, and Uber has decided to end your partnership.
> 
> Was the account rejected for low ratings? Acceptance rate shouldn't be a factor post class action settlement.


Maybe, just maybe, they're trying to add insult to the injury although we don't think they're that mean, who know(s)? Maybe we will find out through discovery........


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

are you white? that helps


----------



## Hono driver (Dec 15, 2017)

Some people just won't be happy no matter what or how much you kiss there ass.


----------



## BetterGet5Stars (Dec 16, 2017)

tom97531 said:


> I just started driving with Lyft less than 2 weeks ago. I've given 20 or so rides so far. I had a 5 star rating after my first dozen or so passengers. Now I'm at 4.36. I have no idea why. I was kind, clean, on time, no real mistakes, etc. All my passengers seemed happy with the service when they left the car. Has anyone else had this problem? I don't know what to do.


are you balding and getting a lot of young females?



dnlbaboof said:


> are you white? that helps


 95% of whites are NOT racist but 18% of black women are very racist in fact and will give you a shit rating just for being white.

but still the ugly factor is the dominant issue with young non asian women.



tom97531 said:


> I just started driving with Lyft less than 2 weeks ago. I've given 20 or so rides so far. I had a 5 star rating after my first dozen or so passengers. Now I'm at 4.36. I have no idea why. I was kind, clean, on time, no real mistakes, etc. All my passengers seemed happy with the service when they left the car. Has anyone else had this problem? I don't know what to do.


I am convinced there is something going on to sabotage drivers ratings. i've been experiencing the same thing. either taxi drivers, the black panthers, uber, or aliens or what i'm not sure who but something is definitely going on.

i heard they arrested that Prince in Saudi Arabia who owns a big chunk of lyft. could have something to do with it.



ntcindetroit said:


> I have no idea how and what 5 stars stand for. I only noticed when Lyft sent an email warning the rating is hovering around 4.5 and still have no idea they are going to use that against me. Before I could get any real feeling about what Lyft is all about, they sent me a deactivation notice after their holistic evaluation. I'm still at lost what have I done wrong to be deactivated.


your from detroit huh? did you drive south of 8 mile alot?


----------



## Cndragon (Dec 8, 2016)

Betasgetonestarfrmbtches said:


> 95% of whites are NOT racist but 18% of black women are very racist in fact and will give you a shit rating just for being white.


I wonder where you get these statistics from...Id be interested in some sources where you got this info...


----------

